# US Army Report Urges Preparations for Troops to Occupy NYC, Other "Megacities"



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

*US Army Report Urges Preparations for Troops to Occupy NYC, Other "Megacities"*

I'm rather surprised I haven't seen this link in the last couple of days. I mean, I could have totally missed it, and I'd love it to be pointed out, but...

US Army Report Urges Preparations for Troops to Occupy NYC, Other "Megacities"

I know I should have expected this to happen sooner or later, but I was kind of hoping on "later" because I'm still in school. It's chilling to say the least.

I would recommend doing what I did and downloading that PDF in case you don't have time to read it over right away, just in case it mysteriously disappears over the next couple days...and keep it on something separate from your computer, or you might just find yourself the victim of a "hacker."

Any thoughts? Reasons you believe it/don't believe it? The site's new to me, so I'm curious.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I said to OSFG I was going to Hiatus, but I can not. If they send a battalion of legs deep into NYC we will lose a battalion of legs. Why? Because of ROE. American thugs will shoot at American troops. I find myself very conflicted on this issue, because I do not think American troops should be deployed within the US pointed at the US. Point them at the border. I just read about a survey of young Marines, 66% said they would enforce an order to confiscate weapons of US citizens, compared to 10 years ago it was 26%. 

I do not care who you are, you come knockin for guns here you will get them, but not the way you thought


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> I feel like a report like this would be classified or at least U//FOUO .... and it has no markings as such.. hell everything is marked Unclassified//For Official Use Only and a report such as this most certainly would have at least those.. They may have been just edited out so that may explain it.
> 
> Either way they will have trouble holding the Hampton Roads Area as it is the largest concentration of military personnel in the US and most would laugh at such an order...
> 
> Guess i will have to do some digging at work tomorrow... >.<


I would have thought so too, but I've seen no such marking. Part of me wonders if this is just a distraction (the inner writer who's fond of copious amounts of foreshadowing), and part of me wonders if they just think no one will bother to look (the cat who's down to her last life). But I'll be reading over the report in full at...some point...NSA is probably stalking this board, so I won't say when...and maybe it'll yield some answers on that front.

I hope you're right and they _do_ laugh. They're not required to follow illegal or unconstitutional orders, but I worry that many won't think it through and will follow blindly.

Goodness, I haven't used any of my journalism skills since ninth grade >.< Time to stretch those muscles again...


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I said to OSFG I was going to Hiatus, but I can not. If they send a battalion of legs deep into NYC we will lose a battalion of legs. Why? Because of ROE. American thugs will shoot at American troops. I find myself very conflicted on this issue, because I do not think American troops should be deployed within the US pointed at the US. Point them at the border. I just read about a survey of young Marines, 66% said they would enforce an order to confiscate weapons of US citizens, compared to 10 years ago it was 26%.
> 
> I do not care who you are, you come knockin for guns here you will get them, but not the way you thought


That percentage is frightening, because I would consider that order unconstitutional.

See, this is why I can't be military at this stage of my life. I would end up doing something stupid if that came up, like laughing in my Commanding Officer's face.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I swore an oath, against all enemies foreign and domestic. For one the President is a domestic threat. He has not been removed. I am likely now considered a domestic threat. If that is the case then send them on. I will win, whether it be by percentages or someone stands down. My oath still stands and it has seniority.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The American military makes plans for anything they think might come down the pike. Next week, next year, next decade.
There are plans for making plans.
This is what staff officers do.
I would not be concerned about this specific document. Which may, or may not, be real.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The American military makes plans for anything they think might come down the pike. Next week, next year, next decade.
> There are plans for making plans.
> This is what staff officers do.
> I would not be concerned about this specific document. Which may, or may not, be real.


Since you seem to be leaning more to it _not_ being real, was there any specific reason why not? Is it just not likely to happen anytime soon, or do you just feel it isn't a real document? Which I get, because as mentioned before, there's a suspicious lack of any sort of Classified/Declassified/For Official Use Only markings on the first couple pages, but there's also the fact that the document is several pages long and it is unlikely someone would make up something that long just for the hell of it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Plans exist for everything from invasion, riot, nuclear war and alien unicorns shooting rainbows out their butts. Want a bet that its already decided on what FEMA camp each of us is to be interned to and under what conditions?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The American military makes plans for anything they think might come down the pike. Next week, next year, next decade.
> There are plans for making plans.
> This is what staff officers do.
> I would not be concerned about this specific document. Which may, or may not, be real.


Don't know where most of you have been, but plans like this were in place and implemented as far back as the 68 race riots.

Heck we were still using them when I came into the service in 70


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

FrostKitten said:


> Since you seem to be leaning more to it _not_ being real, was there any specific reason why not? Is it just not likely to happen anytime soon, or do you just feel it isn't a real document? Which I get, because as mentioned before, there's a suspicious lack of any sort of Classified/Declassified/For Official Use Only markings on the first couple pages, but there's also the fact that the document is several pages long and it is unlikely someone would make up something that long just for the hell of it.


I didn't read it.
If it is true, what can you, FrostKitten, do about it? About as much as me, nothing.
And, like I said, if the military is not planning for everything under the sun, including invasion by Martians, then they are not doing their jobs and should be replaced.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Plans exist for everything from invasion, riot, nuclear war and alien unicorns shooting rainbows out their butts. Want a bet that its already decided on what FEMA camp each of us is to be interned to and under what conditions?


Can I shoot alien unicorns with a rifle or do I have to resort to a chainsaw like I did with the sharknado?


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

FrostKitten said:


> I'm rather surprised I haven't seen this link in the last couple of days. I mean, I could have totally missed it, and I'd love it to be pointed out, but...
> 
> US Army Report Urges Preparations for Troops to Occupy NYC, Other "Megacities"
> 
> ...


I think about, how can they get around the posse comititis thing? But after 13 or so years of war, most state gaurd units are chock ful of combat vets and trained door kickers, so scary times indeed.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think this is a lot of BS. Now that they sent billions of dollars of military equipment to militarize all the police forces, they will want more money to buy more of the crap they gave away.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

They make their plans-I make my plans.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I really don't know what models and specs they are using, but WROL, all those things mean Nothing. Meaning, they go against our Constituition, all bets are off!!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I give up what is WROL ?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeep said:


> I give up what is WROL ?


It is either "without rule of law" or an AM radio station in Boston. Take your pick.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Someone should take exception / acception whatever to one word in this headline:

*URGES*

There was no URGES in the PDF file linked from SHTF plan that was an infowars.com headline
full of BULL excrement.

Our military has been making plans for all kinds of issues for decades. They don't put these kids
through academies and have them sit around offices watching someone's kids like day care. 
They plan; they write plans, and you'd probably be shocked at all their contingency plans.

This plan does not URGE the occupation of a mega city it plans for doing so in case it must.

Those who can't put aside the "URGE" to hate on our government - just exactly what would
you want our military to do if, lets say for chuckles and fun, an organization like ISIS planted
1200-1500 well armed terrorist on the streets of a "Mega City?" My guess is you'd have the
"URGE" to be pissed if our government DIDN'T have a contingency plan for occupying the
city until they could weed out the enemy combatants.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Its a domestic enemy not American. I will gladly kill visas and green cards for free. But not turn our troops loose on the average American. Did I mention I used to be one


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Now i really really want to read the plan about the unicorns!!!


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Someone should take exception / acception whatever to one word in this headline:
> 
> *URGES*
> 
> ...


Not to be nit-picky, but the headline doesn't say they are urging occupation. It says they're urging _preparation._ I also do not understand why you're quoting Megacity, because it's an actual term--a city that has a population of 10mil+ people.

Half-awake snark over, but I'm not shocked at the fact of there being a contingency plan. What was worrying was that in the course of reading the article, they had mentioned how vaguely some parts of it were worded, to the point where it could have been very open to abuse. Not only that, but I don't think if such a threat was in a Megacity, they would need to do any sort of occupation for more than a couple days.

The way I picture it is, if something like ISIS/ISIL was in any city, Mega or not, it wouldn't take long to find them. They'll target specific areas to search first, and if such a serious threat is found in one of our cities, I doubt they'll care about how legal the search is. Any area that group would be associated with would be targeted for search. For ISIS/ISIL, this would include Mosques. For any foreign threat in general, this would probably include areas like mine, where immigrants, legal or not, tend to settle after coming to the U.S. Anyone who is or was in the military can correct me on this, but it's what I'm thinking currently.

SARGE, where I've been is in a public school system...you know, where they cut the history classes off just after WWII >.> (What's a good military history book? I feel like this will give me a better handle on this and future articles I come across...)

RPD, you're right, they should be making contingency plans. I can't do anything about it, it's just something I thought everyone should be aware of. What _would_ I do about it? Walk into the Pentagon and demand they put a stop to their "nefarious plots?" :lol:


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

12-1500 planted terrorists to me is an obvious reason to deploy our troops with in the Country, deploying them to quell 10 million angry Americans is quite another. Even though I would say the military would be need for less lethal support of law enforcement.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The American military makes plans for anything they think might come down the pike. Next week, next year, next decade.
> There are plans for making plans.
> This is what staff officers do.
> I would not be concerned about this specific document. Which may, or may not, be real.


Highly agree with above. We have plans to invade Canada...remember failing to planning is planning to fail.

If you used ALL the military, ALL the police, ALL the federal agents, ALL the IRS, etc....you would still never be able to control the MAJOR cities in the USA.

There are many other military folks on here..and I am sure they will agree...the best use for all the people would be to control roads/bridges and supply riots - control the food, control the people...of course they will never be able to control all the roads ....thats why we prep


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Its a domestic enemy not American. I will gladly kill visas and green cards for free. But not turn our troops loose on the average American. Did I mention I used to be one


I'm a green card.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

oldmurph58 said:


> I think about, how can they get around the posse comititis thing? But after 13 or so years of war, most state gaurd units are chock ful of combat vets and trained door kickers, so scary times indeed.


Because the President has a phone and a pen. The Democratically controlled Senate will not convict if impeached, so the President essentially is free to do what he wishes, regardless of the rule of law. Please also note that the Posse Comitatus is not within the Constitution.

However in this case, the limits upon the powers of Federal government in using federal military personnel to enforce law is not unprecedented, and is lawfully acceptable in narrow circumstances.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry Danny, I will limit it to lawless green cards.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Sorry Danny, I will limit it to lawless green cards.


Sounds good.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That was a sweet exchange between danny and jeep. Tears in my eyes. 
On a separate note, did someone mention strippers earlier?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I did lol.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I have never doubted that there are plans where the military gets deployed within the US. After all wasn't that one of the main impetuses behind the National Highway System. The difference to me is deploying them to face an armed aggressor force, who is an enemy of America (say ISIS/Others) launching attacks from just over the borders and moving into our country or any situation like that. 

where I fear we are now is that under new laws, the President/Congress can, with only a FISA Court ruling, deem any group that disagrees with it as a National threat and wage military operations against it, vice a Law enforcement operation. It is rarely discussed within the military ranks these days like it was in my early days....the legalities of the military operating in a law enforcement position. I do agree that we are trending away from a military that knows the constitutional limits and what is legal. This is aggravated by the new definitions and recent laws to protect the Homeland from Domestic and Home grown terrorists. 

I for one believe that we may very well see the US Military performing in roles that 30 years ago would have been seen as clear violations of the constitution, but today it would be accepted by the masses as, "Well they are keeping us safe"...and abetted by an immediate offensive smear campaign against anyone who would speak out about our Military and our soldiers/marines/sailors. 

Remember I was one and still work with them and I do love my Military....But even the worst Liberal hippies have learned to protest the war...not the soldier...so I think anyone who accuses them of wrong doing will get the media slap down fast and be quickly silenced. 

SO yes....I worry a lot about this. Not because I distrust our military service members....its just one step closer to the ease of proclaiming Martial Law in the future and people having to choose to obey orders or get shot.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It has been done before.
The Bonus March in the early Thirties, where WWI veterans marched on Washington demanding bonuses that they had been promised by the government (gee, the gov screwing vets, who ever would have guessed?). The vets sent up an encampment on the National Mall, whereupon US Army troops, led by MacArthur, violently destroyed the camp. Yes there were casualties among the vets.

Oh, that was long ago, you say. What about the Branch Davidian siege in Waco, Texas, that was ultimately ended by Army troops using Army armored vehicles from Fort Hood? Men, women and children burned to death. A definite violation of Possee Comitatus. But we had a Democratic administration in office (Clinton), so the media turned a blind eye.

I love our country, but I for sure don't trust the government.

Edited because of the dadburned auto correct.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Plans exist for everything from invasion, riot, nuclear war and alien unicorns shooting rainbows out their butts. Want a bet that its already decided on what FEMA camp each of us is to be interned to and under what conditions?


Wouldn't want to taste that rainbow.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Highly agree with above. We have plans to invade Canada...remember failing to planning is planning to fail.
> 
> If you used ALL the military, ALL the police, ALL the federal agents, ALL the IRS, etc....you would still never be able to control the MAJOR cities in the USA.
> 
> There are many other military folks on here..and I am sure they will agree...the best use for all the people would be to control roads/bridges and supply riots - control the food, control the people...of course they will never be able to control all the roads ....thats why we prep


Don't think there is much of a need for a plan.

Step 1. Invade
Step 2. Redraw maps


----------

